# Bobcat



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

This could start a lively discussion but one like this was our primary machine for quite a few years and I would highly recommend it as a starter machine because of its versatility. http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7930249& Bought it new for about $20,000 and it has been trouble free for about 800 hours now and is still worth about what I paid. New Holland pioneered a unique lift design (since copied by Bobcat) that is more of a horizontal lift not requiring nearly as much tilt adjustment as one that simply pivots on a single point. It in effect lifts up and away at the same time. New Hollands have a lower center of gravity and are much more stable on rough terrain than a Bobcat. You probably dont want a rated capacity of more than around 1700 lbs. (which is far below the actual tipping weight depending on how far ahead of you your center of gravity is situated) as they get a bit large and heavy to pull around. I have never seen one of these fitted with a mast nor would I recommend it since you would lose a lot of the versatility of a machine that you could quickly switch between attachments (primarily pallet forks or a bucket) in less than a minute. Side shifts are not needed on a skid steer as you can develop tremendous side pressure quite easily with the independently controlled clutches for each side. The non turbo charged Kubota deisel engine in mine is incredibly fuel efficient using approximately 1 1/4 gallons per hour. The Bobcats fitted with a mast and "crazy wheel" that are so popular are a great machine but are strictly forklifts and nothing more.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

EastSideBuzz said:


> S Seen a 2006 175 for 5700 a 743B for 9k, 2004 S185 for 5700. What do I look for.?


Watch out for scam Bobcat adds. The $5700 sounds familiar to a scam add that runs here on Craigslist year after year. It is a fancy add with a click here to contact me area. The S models are the newer style, the B represents some kind of lighter than normal duty. I have a S185 and it has been a good machine. $5700 for a 2006 S185 sound unrealistic.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

odfrank said:


> $5700 for a 2006 S185 sound unrealistic.


With a trailer for 5700 and several attachments was a crazy price but, I dont know what they really cost. My original plan was for a swinger but, that is 30k. So I was thinking back up plan for a skid-steer. I have a L4350 Kubota tractor and that is too big to haul around. 20k is a bit much also. So I am back to what is a good price for them. Is there a kelly blue book of skid steers?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

EastSideBuzz said:


> With a trailer for 5700 and several attachments was a crazy price


That is the same scam add that runs here. It is a good time to buy a used Bobcat,work is slow and everyone is selling them off cheap.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

odfrank said:


> It is a good time to buy a used Bobcat,work is slow and everyone is selling them off cheap.


OK How do I know if it is a good price.?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

EastSideBuzz said:


> So I am back to what is a good price for them. Is there a kelly blue book of skid steers?


Not that I know of, just start doing some Internet shopping. check with some local dealers that you trust, I'm sure there are serviceable machines out there for far less than $20,000.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

jim lyon said:


> check with some local dealers that you trust,


That would be the starting point to backup check prices offered on Craigslist. I would shop for a machine with under 1000 hours.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

753's and S-130's make great machines. anything bigger than that is just heavier and requires bigger trailers to haul them. try to avoid wider wheelbases also as it just makes it harder getting around the bee yard


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

gregstahlman said:


> anything bigger than that is just heavier and requires bigger trailers to haul them. try to avoid wider wheelbases also as it just makes it harder getting around the bee yard


So there is a 453 mini is that too small?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

EastSideBuzz said:


> So there is a 453 mini is that too small?


A mini would probably work only for the limited application of moving hives with a small flatbed. It probably wouldn't have the lift height or capacity needed to load larger trucks. A traditional Bobcat style machine does give up some lift height to a masted machine but that can be easily overcome by loading short stacks of pallets as long as you have a high enough lift capacity. You rarely set a single pallet high on a load even if you have a mast because small adjustments are magnified at heights and visibility becomes more limited as well. I would suggest nothing less than a 9' lift.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

I use a Cat 216b and like it better then any bobcat I have been in. I don't have a mast on this machine but either way you don't need a side shift.
Jack


----------



## James Kellie (Oct 30, 2010)

753 depending on the year and hours should be between 12000 and 14000 dollars.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got an old 500 with a mast. Its been moving moving bees for about as long as Ive been alive. I've been using it for 3+ yrs and paid $2,500 for it


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

we use older 610 bobcasts masts and tail wheel. i think they work great except for the unexpected break downs. my question for you guys that operate these huge machines is how do you get used to having way more power then you need. i mean i drove a big brand new gehl the other day and when sitting in that thing i would never even know if i just ran over a whole pallet of bees the **** thing is so big and heavy and powerfull. i like sitting on the 610 seeing clearly in all directions moving around on soft ground with out tearing it up. towing behind the truck and barely feeling it. those big machines seems like your bring a bull to a chicken fight. (if thats even a saying!!)


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

jim lyon said:


> New Holland pioneered a unique lift design (since copied by Bobcat) that is more of a horizontal lift not requiring nearly as much tilt adjustment as one that simply pivots on a single point. It in effect lifts up and away at the same time. New Hollands have a lower center of gravity and are much more stable on rough terrain than a Bobcat. You probably dont want a rated capacity of more than around 1700 lbs. (which is far below the actual tipping weight depending on how far ahead of you your center of gravity is situated) as they get a bit large and heavy to pull around.


Ditto what Jim says. Although I use them for construction and not too much for my bees, I have had three New Hollands over the last 25 years. Very stable and reliable. I think you need to be looking at hours, service performed, and type of treatment any potential machine has had. Also like Jim says, you do not need to lift that much weight with the bees, stability is more important, especially at higher lift heights. The boom design on all the New Hollands, and now some of the other machines, have that. I would guess a NH LS160 would have most of the capability that you would need for bee work.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I see as many Bobcats etc. advertised in the Portland Craigslist as down here, prices look similar. Are no cities in Washington included in Craigslist?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So My mentor uses a Moffet. He advises against me getting a bobcat but, I am thinking that it is a safe starter lift. I dont think he ever worked with a Bobcat. I hear it beats the crap out of you and is harder on the bee's because it is so rough. I figure after the first couple years I should be able to invest in a Hummerbee or Swinger without breaking the bank. Plus the Bobcat can be used for other things. Thanks for giving me size ideas. Keep the info coming. I use crazedlist so it does larger areas of craigs list.

http://www.crazedlist.org/index.cgi...minAsk=min&maxAsk=max&thiscat=8&submit=Search


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a friend who has a cpl different makes of machines. A Gehl, something else I believe and Bobcats. One of which is on tracks. I can't wait to see it first hand. I hear they are more stable and don't tear up the ground as much as wheeled machines do.

Anybody use one w/ tracks instead of tires?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm remembering what someone told me (perhaps on Beesource) that a downside with tracks is that when going over any type of drop off when you reach a balance point the machine will quite abruptly tip, makes sense I guess. Perhaps that is minor and the smoothness of the tracks outweigh that disadvantage, find out and let us know.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

I was also told to watch the bobcats coming from quarry work, they are used/abused and even if it doesnt look like it. If it was in a quarry it was used more then most.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I wouldn't buy one used on a construction site, in a quarry or from a dairy farm or any other farm. Used and abused. I bought mine from the guy who bought it new, another beekeeper. I had experience using it while it was his and I saw how he used it.

You can find Loaners from a Dealer/Rental Shop. Low hours and not new prices.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Anybody use one w/ tracks instead of tires?[/QUOTE said:


> I have had a 722 and 743, now have an S185 and a T190. I like the track machine better, will go anywhere. On pavement it has a constant rumble and vibration from the tracks. And it does tip when going over a ledge. It also is more stable and capable with heavy loads even though it is the same machine as the S185. I have never moved bees with them, I use them for landscaping.


----------



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

There is no better loader for moving bee's than a pre-1984 Melroe Bobcat equipped with a tail wheel and a mast. the reason i say pre '84 is because that is when the drive of the wheels was still belt and clutch driven. Meaning it can coast when you let go of the sticks. Unlike all these giant hydro static machines that stop abruptly when you let go of the stick. i can load a semi with the lightest of touch on the sticks. minus the fact that i am freezing all the time i would want nothing else. we have some of the roughest bee yards anyone could imagine and the old 610 has plenty of power and she only weighs 3,000 lbs.


----------

